# Spam-SMS von 0171-2763621



## Steffen27de (14 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

wir haben von der Nr. 0171 / 27 63 62 1

eine SMS erhalten, nach der wir uns mit heißen Frauen un Männern unter 0190 82 90 10 treffen sollen. Alternativ könnten wir "HOT" an 82094 senden.

Können wir irgendwie den Absender der SMS (der immerhin ein reguläre Nummer hat) herausfinden?

Was hat es mit der Nummer 82094 auf sich? Gibt es hier eine Datenbank ähnlich der der 0190 Nummern, wo man den Betreiber ausfindig machen kann?

Steffen


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2004)

Steffen27de schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat es mit der Nummer 82094 auf sich? Gibt es hier eine Datenbank ähnlich der der 0190 Nummern, wo man den Betreiber ausfindig machen kann?



Datenbank nein, aber es gibt z.B. ein Infofax von D2 in dem die Preise und Anbieter der Nummern genannt werden
http://www.vodafone.de/infofaxe/438.pdf

Danach müsste es ne Nummer von Materna sein wenn die auch im D1 Netz geschaltet ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0171-2763621*

Die Nummer ist immer noch aktiv und wird nach wie vor für Premium-SMS-Spam verwendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0171-2763621*

für Google:

01712763621
+491712763621


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 01712763621*

Stimmt, scheint noch benutzt zu werden. 
Hier wird auch von dieser T-Mobile-Rufnummer berichtet:

http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?postid=1902082#post1902082


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0171-2763621*

Erstmal danke für den "Google-Eintrag", sonst hätte ich diesen Beitrag hier nicht gefunden 

Ich habe auch eben eine SMS von oben genannter Nummer erhalten, aber mit anderem Text:

"Es wurde eine Nachricht evtl. Foto für Sie hinterlegt. Um die Nachricht abzurufen antworten Sie mit dem Kennwort JA an die Nr. 44666 max 1,99e/sms"

Ist mittlerweile rausgefunden worden, wer dahinter steht und woher die unsere Nummern haben?

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0171-2763621*

Genau diesen Text habe ich auch bekommen am 29.7.
Natürlich hüte ich mich schwer dort rückmeldung zu geben, dass ist nur Abzocke, sagt ja auch schon der Zusatz 1,99e/sms


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Spam-SMS von 0171-2763621*

0190829010 
01908 29010
0190 82910
=    
Adresse:
COLT Telecom GmbH
Herriotstrasse 4
60528 Frankfurt     
Stand:Jul 11 2006

82094 = 
Materna GmbH
Vosskuhle 37
44141 Dortmund

44666 =
Net Mobile AG	
Mörsenboicher Weg 200 	
40470 Düsseldorf

Dieser Thread ist durchaus interessant
http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?postid=1902082#post1902082
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39274
zB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=139479#post139479
Es sind schon immer wieder die bekannten Firmen...


----------

